# New Mantis Help



## Zer0s0phT (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just found a mantis outside and being fascinated with these I decided too keep it. I brought it in and put a couple strands of a bush she was by. I believe I counted the segments correctly and got 6 so I hope its a female. I have looked through many pictures but I cant be sure of what species it is, can anyone help please? I live in Southern California by the way and it was just outside in the garden area.

Also if any info on stage of life cycle or anything would be greatly appreciated, the pictures can be deceiving, it is only about 2 inches or less long.

Lastly, I am not sure it is in good health I plan on picking up a couple crickets somewhere today but it started hanging upside down and got a couple black spots so I was hoping for a molt but then overnight it dropped on its side in the tank flicking its legs every now and then. I sprinkled a bit of water around it and one the leaves right now its sitting upright but not moving.

Thanks everyone for help!!


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! The hanging upside down is normal. It's just what they do most of the time. The laying on it's side however is not. That's not a good sign. Whatever you keep it in needs to be a height of 3 times the mantis' length to make sure they have molting room. It doesn't look like it's an adult, but I am not sure of the species so I can't be of much help with it's age. Sorry



I hope I'm wrong about the health of it


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks like a stagmomantis sp. Definitely not a european. Good luck and welcome.


----------



## Zer0s0phT (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

After checking out that species it does appear it is Stagmomantis californica.

I hope to get home in time and try to feed it if that is the problem, I was reading about the size of the abdomen and it did look fairly flat.

It is in a 10gal tank I had lying around (I am into snakes) so I think I will "downgrade", or upgrade however you look at it to a smaller container more appropriate to its size.

I can only hope she is ok, but either way it pans out I think I want another  I hope to get a orchid mantis soon and start the collecting as I know all too well with reptiles.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## ismart (Jul 29, 2010)

That poor mantis looks like it has had some rough treatment!  Good luck in bringing it back to health!


----------



## Zer0s0phT (Jul 29, 2010)

ismart said:


> That poor mantis looks like it has had some rough treatment!  Good luck in bringing it back to health!


Thank you! I hope I can do it


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmm. does anyone know what S. california looks like? It would be cool if you do have california, maybe you can find some more. They're fairly rare (if present at all?) in the hobby.


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2010)

Please be sure to tell us a little about yourself in the introductions forum.

Also, try the search feature for your basic questions.


----------



## Ntsees (Jul 29, 2010)

Hmmm...I need to do some mantid hunting in Southern California. You could be right about it being _Stagmomantis californica_ (the darkish banding at anterior part of abdomen). If you get can, please share a picture of it when it's an adult.


----------



## Zer0s0phT (Jul 29, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> Hmm. does anyone know what S. california looks like? It would be cool if you do have california, maybe you can find some more. They're fairly rare (if present at all?) in the hobby.


I have been looking  Haven't seen anymore yet but I haven't left my neighborhood. I will try and find some more of this species.



Rick said:


> Please be sure to tell us a little about yourself in the introductions forum.
> 
> Also, try the search feature for your basic questions.


Will do



Ntsees said:


> Hmmm...I need to do some mantid hunting in Southern California. You could be right about it being _Stagmomantis californica_ (the darkish banding at anterior part of abdomen). If you get can, please share a picture of it when it's an adult.


If it is a sub-adult I hope it makes it until it is an adult  I am having some problems with it. It seems very inactive which I read could be a number of reasons. It only moves around when it sees my hand, it seems to like me  However its two back legs, the ones with a heavy curve, seem to be defunct. It only drags itself around when it tries to move, which isn't very often. Its abdomen is curling upwards now kinda awkward like. I put it in a small container and gave it a cricket but it ran from it, so I will try again later. If anyone has any advice it would be helpful, I really would hate to see it pass, but I guess it comes with the territory. Until then I will continue searching!


----------



## Ntsees (Jul 30, 2010)

Zer0s0phT said:


> If it is a sub-adult I hope it makes it until it is an adult  I am having some problems with it. It seems very inactive which I read could be a number of reasons. It only moves around when it sees my hand, it seems to like me  However its two back legs, the ones with a heavy curve, seem to be defunct. It only drags itself around when it tries to move, which isn't very often. Its abdomen is curling upwards now kinda awkward like. I put it in a small container and gave it a cricket but it ran from it, so I will try again later. If anyone has any advice it would be helpful, I really would hate to see it pass, but I guess it comes with the territory. Until then I will continue searching!


Based on your description (being able to hang upside down) and considering that it will molt in the future, it looks like it might make it even if it does have the problems you stated. About feeding, if crickets scare it (it might be that the crickets are a little large), try something slightly smaller like flies. About the curvy abdomen, although I've never kept this species before, it might be natural for it to do that so the curvy abdomen might not be a concern. I say this because a similar species (_Stagmomantis limbata_) can also curve its abdomen.


----------



## Zer0s0phT (Jul 30, 2010)

Ntsees said:


> Based on your description (being able to hang upside down) and considering that it will molt in the future, it looks like it might make it even if it does have the problems you stated. About feeding, if crickets scare it (it might be that the crickets are a little large), try something slightly smaller like flies. About the curvy abdomen, although I've never kept this species before, it might be natural for it to do that so the curvy abdomen might not be a concern. I say this because a similar species (_Stagmomantis limbata_) can also curve its abdomen.


This gives me much hope. I will pick up some fruit flies tomorrow and let you know how it goes


----------



## Zer0s0phT (Aug 1, 2010)

Well just an update on the mystery mantis. Unfortunately it has passed. I tried fruit flies, ants, crickets, water, whatever I could give it. It did not move very much until I gave her some honey (a fun fact from mantisplace), which it had a good time sucking on. After I put her back in her jar it sat in the same position the entire day and eventually just kinda dropped down and stayed. I then tried to give it some ants or something on the end of tweezers but it didn't want any of it.

Not a great first experience :angry: But thats ok I hope to find a nice orchid mantis or devils flower mantis online soon and try this over with a healthy one. Thanks everyone for their help again!


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 1, 2010)

Um, "Devils flower mantis" may be a little too hard if you're referring to Idolomantis diabolica. You may want to start on something easier.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 1, 2010)

I would recommend getting either a Chinese or a ghost mantis. Sorry your first experience wasn't such a good one.


----------



## Zer0s0phT (Aug 1, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> Um, "Devils flower mantis" may be a little too hard if you're referring to Idolomantis diabolica. You may want to start on something easier.


Sorry I should have specified, Blepharopsis Mendica is what I was thinking of. Although the Idolomantis diabolica is incredibly beautiful and I don't see difficulty being a problem, I house tons of different reptiles with varying requirements. But if recommended I will start easier, I am the noobie here  



Laura G said:


> I would recommend getting either a Chinese or a ghost mantis. Sorry your first experience wasn't such a good one.


Thank you


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 1, 2010)

Best of luck. I've never had Idolomantis diabolica, but like others will tell you, raisisng them can be tricky.


----------



## Zer0s0phT (Aug 2, 2010)

MantidLord said:


> Best of luck. I've never had Idolomantis diabolica, but like others will tell you, raisisng them can be tricky.


Thank you. I think I will get my feet wet with another


----------

